# IELTS results interpretation



## maindoor (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi I just go my ielts score and I'm planning to go under the skilled category immigration.
In order to get 25 points I need to have a 7 in each of the category. and 15 points for 6.
I have an average of 7.5 but got a 6.5 in reading. L- 8.5 R- 6.5 W - 7.5 S - 7.
How much points will I get. Any thoughts ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi, u will get 15 points


----------



## carrieann8675 (Mar 3, 2009)

maindoor said:


> Hi I just go my ielts score and I'm planning to go under the skilled category immigration.
> In order to get 25 points I need to have a 7 in each of the category. and 15 points for 6.
> I have an average of 7.5 but got a 6.5 in reading. L- 8.5 R- 6.5 W - 7.5 S - 7.
> How much points will I get. Any thoughts ?


Is the 6.5 in reading ok, we are in a similar situation and have just discovered you need 7 across all bands, is this correct?


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

u have to get 7 in all four parts of the ielts meaning - reading 7, writing 7, speaking 7, listening 7, to get 25 points for proficiency. Otherwise you will only get 15 points.


----------

